
TNW.Mobile - wpdaniel
TNW Mobile application based on Cordova &#x2F; AngularJS &#x2F; Ionic  - Currently in alpha.<p>This is my side project in my free time. Please send any bug or suggestion via github issue! Thanks<p>Latest release: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;progweb.hu&#x2F;installer   
Appetize:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appetize.io&#x2F;app&#x2F;66grr8361ej0pvf69zm8rnwey8    
Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;progcode&#x2F;TNW.Mobile
======
brudgers
What is TNW?

~~~
mtmail
Apparently it's an Android app, a RSS feed reader, for the
[http://thenextweb.com/](http://thenextweb.com/) website. Click the
appetize.io link
([https://appetize.io/app/66grr8361ej0pvf69zm8rnwey8](https://appetize.io/app/66grr8361ej0pvf69zm8rnwey8))
to see it in action.

